
Python 3 at Facebook - johnramsden
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/758159/f1f631e1535ab9d6/
======
pritambaral
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17417201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17417201)

~~~
johnramsden
I posted this yesterday. Prior to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17417201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17417201).

~~~
erik_seaberg
HN bug?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=johnramsden](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=johnramsden)
says 16 hours ago but
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17413350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17413350)
says 1 hour ago. Maybe related to the thing where resubmitting a URL gets
deduped into a vote for the original…

~~~
jsnell
Not a bug. If a post gets re-upped by the mods, the timestamp as shown on the
frontpage will be temporarily changed to match the re-up time. Otherwise
people will get confused about why an old post with few upvotes is still on
the front page.

